# eagle view not very accurate IMO



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

So I got my hands on an eagle view drawing. It was prepared for Allstate. I have some arguments with the report based upon my observations in the field.

First, there are areas which are clearly greater than 3/12, but are shown as 1/12. There are areas that are flat, 1/12 or 2/12 pitch but according to the report have shingles. 

The measurements were accurate enough, I have no argument with that. I think anyone using eagle view to price a job or anyong trusting an insurance company's assessment of a job who does use eagle view should go and close their business. This is not accurate. They'd have me putting low slope membrane on steep slope areas and shingles on flat roofs. Ridiculious.

On the positive side, there are large areas where shingles do not existing because of inset gutters. Eagle view is calling these areas shingles and paying out for about 5 squares extra of shingles that do not exist. LOL.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

"On the positive side, there are large areas where shingles do not existing because of inset gutters. Eagle view is calling these areas shingles and paying out for about 5 squares extra of shingles that do not exist. LOL. "

Yeah, but you could be getting from $140. and up, per lineal foot for those.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh yeah they are paying out extra for that, but they didn't subtract the square footage of gutter form the roof area. And no way I could get $140 a foot. I've done numerous jobs, seen numerous competitors quotes and only way to get a price like that is is it's on a slate roof. Materials on a typical copper inset gutter is 16 oz copper with an 18" rip. That'll put materials at less than $12 a foot with ice shield, solder, flux, fasteners, tax, delivery etc... I won't mention "the going rate" but if you PM or call me I'll be happy to let you know what I am charging.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I get $30. a foot for 6"K.

And built in gutter specs call for 20 oz. or heavier. At $300. per sheet, and an average of 12' lineal ft. per sheet installed, and 10 lbs. of solder ($9.00 per lb.) in that run, I'd just tell the adjuster to do it himself. Including shop time cutting and tinning, shaping onsite, it's better than one day of labor to get that done, not counting setup, etc.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

At $12.00 per foot, you get back $144.00, total, for every 2 days of work. Not bad math for the Ins. Co, eh?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Tinner, I charge exactly the same as you do for 6" K. Not alot of call for it though. I know a coupel companies that might charge a wee bit more but not much. There are alot of companies around here that charge in the low $20's for 6" 160z K. This is seamless copper gutter as my gutter machine is capable of running 16 oz no problem.

We're doing 16 oz, Tinner. A 16oz copper gutter will last longer than the roof asphalt shingle roof. Hell the house is over 100 years old and will be torn down before MY 16 oz. gutter fails. We don't always need a rolls royce, a cadillac will often times suffice. Some mo m was trying to convince the owner to board over the inset gutter and install a K style aluminum on the fascia.

I am paying $165 (with tax) for each 3x10' 16oz. and will get 20' of gutter out of a 3x10 putting my cost per foot for the gutter at $8.25 per foot. Add on solder, flux, fasteners etc I think we can safely say $12 a foot for material. Ice shield is already included as part of the roofing project.

I figure after labor, taxes, insurance etc.. My cost is $32 a foot. You can guess my profit and overhead, but it's not $100 a foot. If you go back and re-read my previous posting you will see I said material costs are $12 a foot. I didn't say that is the installed price. I've done enough of these inset copper gutters to know what they cost and how long they take.

As for setup, well we will be there doing the roof already so setup is minimal. If I have 3 guys working on the gutters, they will fly. Shop time? What shop time? It's all done on site! 


As for the insurance company I don't give a flying piss what they are offering, it never has a bearing on my math. Infact I told this customer as I tell every customer to expect to come out of pocket because the insurance company almost never offers enough money. In this case I did not see their price adjustment only their eagle view measurement.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I see where I misread that. Sorry.

That's a smaller gutter than I see here. Not much more metal than a 6"K. 10' runs are OK as long as they aren't nailed anywhere.
Ours run 18" to 30" across. In the bottom. Pans are cut down the center at 18" then divided by whatever size is needed to cross the gutter. 
I get 16-1/2" length per piece. Around 12' per sheet. Fully sweated, etc. 
I do them as seperate operation, with the roof done later. A 30' day is a long hard day for a built-in. 20 oz. and heavier is a necessity. And leaded 20 is a real cadilac job.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

:laughing: I don't go by the Ins. offer either.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

As I mentioned, I typically see large ones. Not sure yet if I'll get this one, but we'll see.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

This one was tin, followed by peel and seal, then some kinda white coating. Never had the woodwork redone to reslope it either. 45' up.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The inset gutters we usually see are nowhere near as large as what you are showing. Infact in most cases they are not much wider than a 5"k and certainly nowhere as deep as a 5"k and an 18" rip will suffice. I've seen one on a new house which baffled my mind why a new house would entertain such an obsolete idea, but they were 6" deep at the face, it would be a 36" rip. Nothing but problems due to installation error and on a brand new house the price tag for repair was $15k.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, We're comparing apples and oranges. BIG's as I know them are treated like a flat-lock copper roof where 20 z. is minimum code. A lb of solder sweated in the joints evry 1' or so.


----------

